# Storing Yarn In Ziploc Bags????



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

I've read so much about how people are storing there stash. I have a question. Is it good for the yarn to be stored in ziploc (glad bags, etc)? Does the yarn need to "breath"? I'm starting to put my stash in a cupboard (wood storage cabinet) and wonder whether I should first put it in plastic bags?
Thanks in advance for your answers!!


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

I buy ten skeins in 'bags'.....this would mean to me that they don't need to breath......

If you want it to breath, though just don't close the zip bag 100%.

Hope this helps!

Donna Rae
~~~~~~~~


Barb R said:


> I've read so much about how people are storing there stash. I have a question. Is it good for the yarn to be stored in ziploc (glad bags, etc)? Does the yarn need to "breath"? I'm starting to put my stash in a cupboard (wood storage cabinet) and wonder whether I should first put it in plastic bags?
> Thanks in advance for your answers!!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

As I start each project, I put it in a ziploc bag. I include all the yarn I need, the needles and instructions. I found that it is easy to keep more organized that way, especially when I have more than one project going at a time.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

It doesn't harm the yarn.

Though I think I heard somewhere that WOOL should be taken out periodically. I don't use pure wool so not really sure on this.

All my yarn is in plastic bags/zip lock bags...some for a few years now. No harm has come to them.

Also keeps "little critters" out of it and dustfree.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Moat natural fibers should breath - I don't close them if I use them at all. I do keep acrylics in a big plastic bin, but I dig in it enough that it gets air - not that I think it even needs it. Sealed plastic CAN cause condensation problems.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Moat natural fibers should breath - I don't close them if I use them at all. I do keep acrylics in a big plastic bin, but I dig in it enough that it gets air - not that I think it even needs it. Sealed plastic CAN cause condensation problems.


I hadn't thought of the condensation....though I don't have that problem. 
Good point!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you one and all.

Dreamweaver, thanks for the mention of condensation - that was a concern of mine.


----------



## caroline51 (Jul 10, 2011)

My husband found a stash of old yarn my mother gave me years ago. Some of it was in bags. Including, Mohair, wool, cotton, nylon, polyester, and acryclics. These were all in good shape. The only 2 skeins w/ major problems were homespun (I think) which mice decided to make a nest of. parts of it looked like they had unspun it into raw wool! (I think it was actually acrylic, but I'm unsure.)


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

I never thought to worry about storing in plactic bags. I found a project I had forgotten from 30 years ago. the material was stored in a ziploc bag and still good.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I go into and out of the bags and plastic bins that I use often enough I have never had a problem. We usually don't have to worry about the humidity level here--it only gets high for a while in the summer and since I can't stand high humidity, we always have the AC on and that takes care of the problem.

Karen


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

I keep all of mine in plastic storage bins. I have a little bag
out of material with cedar chips in it and keep that in the bin
with the wool.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Moat natural fibers should breath - I don't close them if I use them at all. I do keep acrylics in a big plastic bin, but I dig in it enough that it gets air - not that I think it even needs it. Sealed plastic CAN cause condensation problems.


When I lived in Tyler (the last place in Texas where I lived) I could have condensation problems, but Colorado Springs is an "alpine desert", so it doesn't happen here. First time in my life I haven't had to put rice in my salt shakers. ;-) I think you can solve any condensation problems by putting a dryer sheet in the bag with the yarn. Makes the yarn smell nice, too.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Barb R said:


> I've read so much about how people are storing there stash. I have a question. Is it good for the yarn to be stored in ziploc (glad bags, etc)? Does the yarn need to "breath"? I'm starting to put my stash in a cupboard (wood storage cabinet) and wonder whether I should first put it in plastic bags?
> Thanks in advance for your answers!!


I store my yarns in big bags that blakets and alike came in with zippers and I throw in a used dr yer sheet. This keeps bugs out, like moths and others if there is a problem. Also in bins I throw in cedar blocks.


----------



## nannyratz (Aug 16, 2011)

what a great idea to put wood chips in a bag with the yarn...I am going to do that..Thanks for the idea..


sharonlee said:


> I keep all of mine in plastic storage bins. I have a little bag
> out of material with cedar chips in it and keep that in the bin
> with the wool.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

You can save those little moisture absorbing packs that come with all products shipped into this country  and pack one or two with your yarns if you're concerned about moisture. Also, avoid the "plastic" smell transferring to the yarns by packing a "chunk" of scented soap wrapped in a piece of tissue along with the yarn. My sister brought some wonderful smelling (usually I'm not much on scented "stuff") soap from a Hilton Head vacation; I cut the bar into six pieces and have wonderfully scented yarn to knit with. Consider your own sensititives, of course, when doing this, but this was a very light, pleasant scent. P.S. sorry to the grammar police for ending the sentence with "with." LOL


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This really depends on the climate you live in. I live in CO which is a dry region, though I put a small block of cedar in each bag.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

well, just what I was going to say....so ditto!



Dreamweaver said:


> Moat natural fibers should breath - I don't close them if I use them at all. I do keep acrylics in a big plastic bin, but I dig in it enough that it gets air - not that I think it even needs it. Sealed plastic CAN cause condensation problems.


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

sharonlee said:


> I keep all of mine in plastic storage bins. I have a little bag
> out of material with cedar chips in it and keep that in the bin
> with the wool.


Ah, cedar chips, brilliant idea. Thanks.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Protecting natural fiber yarns from damaging insects is generally the "top priority". I've lived in NY, MI, VA, IL and now Colorado. Climates that are humid can cause problems with storing yarns in plastic if any humidity gets into the bag, though most high humidity climates also harbor damaging insects.

Using quality bags that seal well and squeezing out excess air helps as does the use of cedar (to both absorb moisture and repel insects). My wool, alpaca, bison, cotton and other natural fiber yarns have never seemed to suffer from not being able to "breathe".

I do have a few former husbands that would have benefited by being placed in a sealed plastic bag though!


----------



## sotelollb44 (Mar 6, 2011)

.......and you can buy them at the Dollar Store (even the big one but they are in dif section than the quart and gallon size)..........lori


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

If it's wool you could put it in paper bags. Supposedly wool moths won't eat paper. I store a lot of my fiber, yarn, in cardboards storage boxes covered with newsprint and then the box cover. I try to be very careful as I have a lot of wool and natural fibers.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Barb R said:


> I've read so much about how people are storing there stash. I have a question. Is it good for the yarn to be stored in ziploc (glad bags, etc)? Does the yarn need to "breath"? I'm starting to put my stash in a cupboard (wood storage cabinet) and wonder whether I should first put it in plastic bags?
> Thanks in advance for your answers!!


I use zip locks all the time for storage of my yarns & have never had a problem. I do leave them open about an inch so that moisture doesn't accumulate in the bag.


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> You can save those little moisture absorbing packs that come with all products shipped into this country  and pack one or two with your yarns if you're concerned about moisture. Also, avoid the "plastic" smell transferring to the yarns by packing a "chunk" of scented soap wrapped in a piece of tissue along with the yarn. My sister brought some wonderful smelling (usually I'm not much on scented "stuff") soap from a Hilton Head vacation; I cut the bar into six pieces and have wonderfully scented yarn to knit with. Consider your own sensititives, of course, when doing this, but this was a very light, pleasant scent. P.S. sorry to the grammar police for ending the sentence with "with." LOL


I, retired grammar police, forgive you. LOL My grandson says the only reason he passed Senior English class is because I constantly corrected his use of good vs. well, etc. Poor kid. Still, he is the most grammatically correct of all the kids his age. Now, if I could only teach his mother how to spell--


----------



## Mountain Mama (May 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Protecting natural fiber yarns from damaging insects is generally the "top priority". I've lived in NY, MI, VA, IL and now Colorado. Climates that are humid can cause problems with storing yarns in plastic if any humidity gets into the bag, though most high humidity climates also harbor damaging insects.
> 
> Using quality bags that seal well and squeezing out excess air helps as does the use of cedar (to both absorb moisture and repel insects). My wool, alpaca, bison, cotton and other natural fiber yarns have never seemed to suffer from not being able to "breathe".
> 
> I do have a few former husbands that would have benefited by being placed in a sealed plastic bag though!


I hear that! I always said my first husband made me truly appreciate my second (current for 38 years) husband. I hadn't thought of sealed plastic bags-- I always thought a baseball bat was a good idea.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i store all mine in those storage bins not bags doesnt do anything to the yartn so far.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Touche Mountain Mama! My most recent ex almost got himself severely injured..I mean he came so close to falling on all those knitting needles that were stored "point up". It would have been a terrible shame had one or two of my needles been bent!


----------



## ICE (May 4, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Moat natural fibers should breath - I don't close them if I use them at all. I do keep acrylics in a big plastic bin, but I dig in it enough that it gets air - not that I think it even needs it. Sealed plastic CAN cause condensation problems.
> ...


Always "prick" a few tiny holes in my ziploc bags with a very fine beading needle. Also store them with cedar disks and the finished projects with a knitted baggie (from leftover yarn) to pull over a muslin drawbag filled with Lavender! We grow it and it smells good in linen closets too!
ICE in NJ


----------



## barblaff (Apr 23, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Touche Mountain Mama! My most recent ex almost got himself severely injured..I mean he came so close to falling on all those knitting needles that were stored "point up". It would have been a terrible shame had one or two of my needles been bent!


LOL


----------



## Hilda (Apr 23, 2011)

I use newspaper bags for smaller quanities of my yarn. I squeaze out the air and tie the end. These can be stacked on a shelf and easy to see contents. I put cedar chips in knee high nylons and place them on the shelves to help keep the bugs out. If you keep your yarn in clear bags instead of the store bags you will be able to see what you have.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I don't think it would harm the yarn at all. Most of the yarn I buy are already sealed in plastic bags.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Touche Mountain Mama! My most recent ex almost got himself severely injured..I mean he came so close to falling on all those knitting needles that were stored "point up". It would have been a terrible shame had one or two of my needles been bent!


Very funny. You might enjoy the book "Why My Third Husband Will Be a Dog" by Lisa Scottoline... :lol:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Just my thoughts...I live in the Brazos Valley area of Texas, and am a native Texan, so have lived with "condensation" and humidity most of my life...even when we lived in Minnesota for a short time.

Not sure that the dryer sheets would do anything for the humidity/condensation, but they do repel moths and other yarn-loving nibblers...the sheets (any brand) contain two ingredients that are natural repellents to yarn-loving critters. Good luck with your stash!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Mountain Mama said:


> When I lived in Tyler (the last place in Texas where I lived) I could have condensation problems, but Colorado Springs is an "alpine desert", so it doesn't happen here. First time in my life I haven't had to put rice in my salt shakers. ;-) I think you can solve any condensation problems by putting a dryer sheet in the bag with the yarn. Makes the yarn smell nice, too.


Thanks so much for the rice in the salt shaker idea. I keep a shaker in a cupboard near the stove and I'm contantly having to loosen the salt in it. Never thought to put grains of rice in there.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Moat natural fibers should breath - I don't close them if I use them at all. I do keep acrylics in a big plastic bin, but I dig in it enough that it gets air - not that I think it even needs it. Sealed plastic CAN cause condensation problems.
> ...


You can take the little packets that have dessicant in it.. (you get them when you buy shoes or electronics etc) they keep things dry and don't let items get condensation.. so if you are worried about that, just drop in some packets into the Ziploc and you won't have any problems...
I like Ziploc for wool too, then the moths can't get to it..


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Protecting natural fiber yarns from damaging insects is generally the "top priority". I've lived in NY, MI, VA, IL and now Colorado. Climates that are humid can cause problems with storing yarns in plastic if any humidity gets into the bag, though most high humidity climates also harbor damaging insects.
> 
> Using quality bags that seal well and squeezing out excess air helps as does the use of cedar (to both absorb moisture and repel insects). My wool, alpaca, bison, cotton and other natural fiber yarns have never seemed to suffer from not being able to "breathe".
> 
> I do have a few former husbands that would have benefited by being placed in a sealed plastic bag though!


Yeah, the big black contractors bags!!!! Sealed and placed in the City DUMP!!!! LOL..


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Mountain Mama said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Moat natural fibers should breath - I don't close them if I use them at all. Sealed plastic CAN cause condensation problems.
> ...


This is what I do with my yarn...... I have some, both wools, wool/natural blends & acrylics that I've had stored in the attic for 15-20 years with a dryer sheet in each plastic bag..... and I am using some of them now & they are as fresh as if I just bought them..... AND as you all know..... Florida DOES have HUMIDITY...... ALWAYS........
I am assuming that there is something in the dryer sheets that little critters DO NOT LIKE........
Works for me........ CBCarol


----------



## jltrask (Feb 18, 2011)

You could take your yarn out periodically to admire it and stroke it. This will keep it happy and you happy!


----------



## Barb R (Feb 19, 2011)

You gals are so great. Thanks for all the good tips and for the laughs - enjoyed your comments corier770 and mountain mama - very funny!! I'm still with hubby number one - 47 yrs in Oct.
I have lived in NY, Colorado and now Missouri - This is the worse place for humidity and I too live with the A/C on in the summer. I will take care when packing my bags. Thanks again so much for all the help.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

If you think they need to breathe just take a hole puncher and punch as many as you want.


----------



## littlewind53 (Apr 25, 2011)

How do you store knit clothing? Should you not store your yard the same way? Just saying....

And if you punch holes in the bags, how is that protecting the yarn from the little critters?


----------



## Keelyn (Mar 29, 2011)

I have all of my "good" yarns in large Zip Loc bags. No problems after 8 years of storage.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Protecting natural fiber yarns from damaging insects is generally the "top priority". I've lived in NY, MI, VA, IL and now Colorado. Climates that are humid can cause problems with storing yarns in plastic if any humidity gets into the bag, though most high humidity climates also harbor damaging insects.
> 
> Using quality bags that seal well and squeezing out excess air helps as does the use of cedar (to both absorb moisture and repel insects). My wool, alpaca, bison, cotton and other natural fiber yarns have never seemed to suffer from not being able to "breathe".
> 
> I do have a few former husbands that would have benefited by being placed in a sealed plastic bag though!


The former husbands comment is hysterical !!!!!! I have some of those too. . . . jj


----------



## sluse (Aug 7, 2011)

If the yarn is 100% wool you should put a couple of holes in the bag to let it breathe... however, blended wool,cotton & acrylics are fine in closed plastic bags( dryer sheets do keep the plastic smell from going into the yarn)


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

no it can't breath I store mine in plastic roller bins with mothballs


----------



## sluse (Aug 7, 2011)

how can you possibly get the mothball smell out of your yarn?


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

Makes sense to me.


----------

